# Troy-Bilt 277cc 28-in Two-Stage Gas Snow Blower



## wwrockyou

My old Ariens 5 HP just could not handle the EOD slush from the state route that we moved to so after 10 years of use I sold it for a a good price and I expect it to last the new owner many years. I had installed an impeller kit which was a great addition. 
That being said I purchased a storm 2840 new for a few hundred more than I sold the Ariens. Based on the reviews I thought this was a good blower. However after the 1st snow storm (slushy), the stuff barely made it out of the shoot, = very disappointed. In addition IMO the fact that both wheels engaged made it difficult for me to turn. The Ariens you had the option of locking the wheels so both were engaged or only one, and I found that it was easier to turn when only one wheel was locked. 
So the 1st thing was get same baler belt and hardware and made my own impeller kit ( $5.50). Now the snow/slush shoots out so good I almost hit the neighbors house...well worth the $/time.
Then removed one wheel and installed about 1" of 3/4" copper pipe over the shaft, then increased the bolt length, pressed 1/4" copper pipe into tire diameter hole so no play and now it is almost like power steering, it turns that easy.
Overall I am happy now, the fuel tank is extra large, hand warmers not a bad thing either but I do not understand the reviews saying it throws great out of the box ? Note I checked belt tension, cable slack B4 the mods I installed and all were good. Did I overlook something ? 
Any comments appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Well most people on here have been having the same issue with slushy snow...seems most people with 2 stage blowers...and it seems the remedy is....Impeller kit!!! 
Just my 2 cents... we had a storm about a week ago and it was just apple sauce wet(not the typical snowfall type) and most snowblowers on my street were just puking the snow out of their chutes...like a 2 ft maximum. The three blowers near me are a newer simplicity, John Deere and Ariens( all I would say are 2005 or newer) and all performed similar in the slush... 

Let's here what the others have to say...


----------



## HCBPH

Slush is slush, something you have to live with. If you have enough then an impeller kit is a definite option. Sounds like you have simply unlocked 1 wheel. On some machines you can just unbolt the wheel, slide it in about 3/4" and put the bolt back in and have the same thing. I've tried it both ways, I don't have a problem with having both wheels locked in and I don't experience the want for it to pull to one side when 1 wheel is unlocked.

My 2 cents.


----------



## wwrockyou

I have not noticed a pull to one side on either machine. but the Troy Bilt 4me was very hard to maneuver in turns. I could not imagine looking forward to snow blowing the way it was. now it is almost like power steering and one hand operation was a lot easier. It really made a big difference.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Like to see pictures and description of your home made baler belt kit.


I've noticed that I can't throw slushy snow as far with a snow shovel as I can the dry powdery stuff, so I don't expect that my snowblower will either, just because it's mechanized.


----------



## micah68kj

"I've noticed that I can't throw slushy snow as far with a snow shovel as I can the dry powdery stuff, so I don't expect that my snowblower will either, just because it's mechanized."

You make a real good point!


----------



## wwrockyou

*a few pics*

hopefully these help, and are ok, it is freezing outside !


----------



## noupf

wwrockyou said:


> hopefully these help, and are ok, it is freezing outside !



new to the forum and just purchased a used 2011 2840. Forgive me, but what the point of the black material thats bolted to the auger? Is that an "empellar kit" mentioned above? If so, again, whats the point?

Thanks


----------



## noupf

never mind......figured it out. just looking now where to find that black material so i can do the same modification


----------



## wwrockyou

try tractor supply, or similar type store.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I saw someone refer to it as conveyor belt and able to buy it by the foot. I couldn't come up with anything at fleet farm. Any other suggestions on what to cut them out of and where it would be available from ??


----------



## Blue Hill

Welcome to the forum K4.  Ask for baler belting at the farm supply stores, or even farm machinery dealerships. Sold by the foot. Its original purpose is for the machines that make those big round bales that you see in farmers' fields.
Good luck.
Larry


----------



## Blue Hill

Here's a link to an earlier thread that shows how this can be done using aluminum instead of rubber.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/new-member-introductions/1666-howdy-wisconsin-dells-wi-2.html


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Thanks Blue Hill !!


----------



## Blue Hill

You're welcome K4. I just figured out how your avatar goes with your signature. That's hilarious.


----------

